# Route Time and Scheduling



## Salty_McSalt (Oct 30, 2014)

How long do you schedule a driver for snow removal?


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

Till the job is done


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Till everyone's route is done, and done right. No one goes home until there is no chance of a call back.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

Till the job is done but if it's going to be more than 12-14 hours we will get a few hotel rooms so guys can get a few hours of sleep.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

If you ask my boss he'll say the least amount of hours needed so he makes more money


----------

